# Feeding wild birds



## penjikent (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have any advice on how to attract birds to a bird feeder? I have one just outside my kitchen window. It is pretty unobstructed, but, for some reason the local birds just don't see it. (It's too bad too because Portland - the city where I live - is quite brutal to birds and this winter is an absolute killer and the birds sure could use an additional feeding place.)
Are there any particular colors birds are attracted to? Perhaps, my feeder is the wrong shape? (It's just a tray).

Will appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...it just takes them some time to figure it out. 
Wasn't the snow this morning a shock?! It sure has been a brutally cold winter.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, we've made a habit of feeding our winged friends and trying to bring in different species each year. So far - we've been pretty successful and go through LOTS & LOTS of feed. 

When attracting birds, you need to think about feed, cover (safety), & water. Different types of birds do like different types of seed - so be sure you've got the right mix. Your feathered friends are less likely to come to a feeder that's just hanging in the open than one that is near bushes or trees. If you don't have landscaping like that available, try hanging a plastic or silk plant nearby ... lots of greenery that they can hide in. Water - trickling water - is always a good attractor. If you have room - add a small water feature ... doesn't have to be elaborate .... a birdbath bowl set on the ground (or a pedestal) with an electric or solar powered recycling dripper will do the trick. That could also serve as the center around which to plant some foliage (for cover).

Good luck & have fun!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I get more cardinals when I put out extra safflower and black sunflowers. Also, get woodpeckers with corn, but they especially love peanuts, as well as my scrub jays. I also have a variety mix that brings in some different birds, like painted buntings. They are my favorite teeny tiny birds!

Happy Bird Watching!

Enjoy!!!


----------

